# Fred Astaire and Ginger Rogers....SWINGTIME!



## SeaBreeze (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 3, 2014)

*Benny Goodman - Swingtime in the Rockies*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 3, 2014)

*Hooked on Swing Dancing*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 3, 2014)

*88 Year Old Swing Dancing*


----------



## Ina (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi Sea, I remember swing dancing, I even saw my mother doing the swing dance. I wanted to grow up and do that, but by the time I was old enough, that dance was gone, and Chubby Checker was twisting away.


----------



## Mirabilis (Apr 3, 2014)

Oh wow, I wish I had the grace of Ginger Rogers but I have 2 left feet.  I'd love to be that girl in the sailor dress taking turns between the 2 dancing men!  Now she can dance!!


----------

